# What are you doing now?



## MomentoMoir (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sitting at my laptop looking at hairstyles and makeup i want to learn how to do while im attending Ogle. I'm excited and wishing i could start this week but i start next week.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 12, 2010)

trying to stay awake .. had a hot steamy bath with Lush bubble bars and Im so sleepy


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 12, 2010)

About to head back to bed. Got up for a drink


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm watching Legally Blonde 2, and surfing the internet, lol!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 12, 2010)

i've just got up and i'm drinking my cup of tea. about to start on my revision for today. hurrah!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm sat on the floor on my laptop drinking hot chocolate and trying to resist the urge to get back into bed because I'll never get back out and I have to go to work! =[


----------



## Karren (Jan 12, 2010)

Just woke up and going to take a shower... Then head off to work. Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bCreative (Jan 12, 2010)

Putting music on my iPod and watching beauty videos on Youtube.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 12, 2010)

Just sitting here...lol


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got out of the shower and am getting ready to start my day.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2010)

Trying to find a good price for one txtbook so I don't have to pay the full price



.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 12, 2010)

Umm.....now I'm listening to the music I just put up here, lurking on Twitter and finally typing up a post for my blog. It's long over due!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 12, 2010)

Morning: trying to wake up w/ coffee


----------



## Geek (Jan 12, 2010)

Got up at 5am, had one cup of coffee, read the sports section of the paper, posted to FaceBook, did some SEO on three sites, working on the data feeds for MUT's homepage, picked my nose, blogged about the NFL, check my fantasy picks, and plugged in my iPhone...other than that, NOT MUCH!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 12, 2010)

sitting here wishing i started school today

about to leave to help my great grandma today


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm watching a recording of Battlestar Galactica: The Plan while typing on MuT and waiting for TV By The Numbers to post the overnight ratings of the TV shows last night to see how Chuck did. lol.

I'm a nerd.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm watching a recording of Battlestar Galactica: The Plan while typing on MuT and waiting for TV By The Numbers to post the overnight ratings of the TV shows last night to see how Chuck did. lol.
*I'm a nerd*.

Me too i love battlestar! lolI am browesing MUT and my tech forum TPU

About to go grocery shoppin with my great grandma


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 12, 2010)

waiting for dominos here, mmmmmm might meaty and texas bbq love tuesdays buy 1 get one free! bargain


----------



## GillT (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Noooo! Don't mention 2-for-1 Tuesday, I'm trying to resist the urge!

I'm about to make enough couscous for two people and eat it all myself.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've gotten up. Done and hung up 2 loads of washing. Unloaded and re loaded the dishwasher. Made a cup of tea, sat down and am now browsing through MUT


----------



## Mari63 (Jan 12, 2010)

Having a glass of Merlot, and ready to place an order for "AquaHolic" eyeshadow from Te'a Maria Minerals. It should be quite aspiring drinking Merlot! LOL


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got home feeling rather dizzy idk y


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was just playing Wii.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 13, 2010)

bored sitting at my laptop laughing at what my bf just said

i just realized in 2 days itll be my 8 month anniversary with him 2 days ago was the anniversary of us moving in together im sooo happy i have him!!!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 13, 2010)

just watching news and thinking of all the people in haiti, hopefully most are ok


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 13, 2010)

Watching the snow outside my window and desperately hoping something comes from the three jobs I've applied for this week. Urban Decay, Ann Summers &amp; Kath Kidston. Please, please, please, please, pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaase let me get a new job before I lose my mind!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good luck Holly!





I am currently comparing different laptop brands.. I need a new lappy and am going nuts/getting confused by all the different types. Oi!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 13, 2010)

Watching the news and eating salad in bed and enjoying silence that I havent heard in months....


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 13, 2010)

listening to classical music and creating knitting patterns


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 13, 2010)

Catching up here listening to music.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 13, 2010)

getting ready to head of to my great grandmas learning how to knit today

got a job interview at Dennys i hope i get it i need the money...


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 14, 2010)

sitting in bed on the laptop thinking i should probably go to sleep soon but instead im wondering which film to stick on


----------



## Roxie (Jan 14, 2010)

Randomly searching anything and everything on the internet until I can remember what it was I came on to do in the first place... I thought of it when I was making my lunch... turned on my laptop and completely forgot..!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 14, 2010)

pissed off at my boyfriend ugh


----------



## CherryCherry (Jan 14, 2010)

Just finished a cup of cappuccino, wanting another one!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 15, 2010)

im excited for school

dying my hair tomorrow

tomorrow is also 8 months with my bf


----------



## Geek (Jan 15, 2010)

Watching Catch That Kid with two of my children.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2010)

Posting, wondering about what i'll cook for lunch, and watching my cat sleeping on my bed *eyeroll*.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 15, 2010)

just got my hair dyed i love it now i need it cut and highlighted with pink


----------



## missmignonne (Jan 15, 2010)

Listening to music from 'NANA'... (loved that show!!) and singing along, checking out random threads on MuT and BG.


----------



## brightred77 (Jan 15, 2010)

networking!!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 16, 2010)

just hurt my foot trying to prevent my roof for leaking


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 18, 2010)

thinking about starting to do sex toy parties


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 18, 2010)

Listening to happy music, catching up on threads and getting ready to go sit outside for a bit as it is really nice out tonight.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 18, 2010)

Lying in bed thinking about going to town to spend the rest of my M.A.C giftcard...

But at the same time, it's cold out there!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 18, 2010)

watching project runway series 5.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 18, 2010)

trying to decide between doing pure romance or slumber party has anyone sold for these companies before


----------



## magosienne (Jan 18, 2010)

Trying to post on MuT with one hand and a purring cat


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 18, 2010)

Sitting here drinking wakeup coffee and drawing from it's energy to get in the shower and get ready for work.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 19, 2010)

got a huge head ache i start school tomorrow i am excited


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2010)

Drinking a Hefeweizen beer, posting to Facebook, writing a AEO article.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 19, 2010)

just watched paranormal activity scared they shit out of me im glad im not sleeping alone


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 19, 2010)

wondering whether to go out or not???


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jan 20, 2010)

loved school! i love it!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Jan 20, 2010)

Watching ice hockey... Penguins were up 4 - 1 but now tied at 4 with the Islanders.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm reading threw a ton of old posts since I've been out of the loop.

And I'm waiting for a goodnight text


----------



## Geek (Jan 20, 2010)

Watching Bill O'reilly talk about the Scott Brown's victory in Mass.


----------



## Mani23 (Jan 20, 2010)

Watching Dexter...


----------



## knickers13 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eating Nachos and trying to decide if I can really be bothered waxing.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 20, 2010)

Being bored to tears!! I should be job hunting but I hate it so much! If I don't get a descent job this year I might have to do some things I've never thought about doing just to get some money around here!! Freaking ridiculous!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 22, 2010)

Before being on MUT I finished applying the first coat of paint on my living, hallway and dining room walls.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 22, 2010)

On my lunch break and having a quick sneaky look on MUT hehe


----------



## PurpleCrow (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm attempting to clean my flat, its not working though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm drinking my green tea! (I'm addicted)


----------



## Geek (Jan 22, 2010)

updating twitter/fb.

Also packing for the mountains trip


----------



## Hukilau (Feb 5, 2010)

I am getting ready to go to Costco.


----------



## Geek (Feb 5, 2010)

Just created a Facebook group page for youth football in Hungtington Beach, Ca


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 6, 2010)

Having a break from cleaning. The back part of my house flooded last night, so I've been frantically cleaning all morning, wet soggy carpet is just so disgusting!


----------



## GillT (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm waiting for my fiancÃ© to get out of hospital.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Feb 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *GillT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm waiting for my fiancÃ© to get out of hospital.




Is he okay?
I only just got up (at 1pm!) and I'm checking my emails and deciding where to start with the tidying/cleaning.


----------



## GillT (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah he's OK now but they still aren't sure what happened. They're thinking kidney stones but it might have been something else.

I'm going to go visit him at 3pm and hopefully he'll get out today.

I should do some tidying and cleaning too. However, I'm too lazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Feb 6, 2010)

Drinking some Starbucks, reading the tech news online.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 6, 2010)

Sitting in absolute agony! Got some samples of a new tanning cream from a sales rep, tried it and Im BURNT TO A CRISP


----------



## Karren (Feb 6, 2010)

Ouch!! Didn't know tanning creams could burn, Gina! I'm getting ready to go out and shovel snow!! Fun!!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ouch!! Didn't know tanning creams could burn, Gina! I'm getting ready to go out and shovel snow!! Fun!! Went to the tanning salon to test the cream.....poor decision I know. Going to the doctors soon...


----------



## Karren (Feb 6, 2010)

awwww... I'll play it safe and stay a pale white! lol


----------



## MomentoMoir (Feb 7, 2010)

recovering from being up all night at the the Dallas Burlesque Festival which was fun

relieved the my mother-in-law is out of the hospital still worried though 50-80% blockage in an artery in her neck

and been cleaning most of the day waiting for my husband to get home


----------



## Shelley (Feb 7, 2010)

Just fed the fish and they will be going to bed soon (once their aquaium light is shut off)


----------



## nellreno (Feb 7, 2010)

Watching 30 Rock on Hulu, looking around on mut and texting the bf.


----------



## MsSpring (Feb 7, 2010)

Eating a bowl of lucky charms, getting ready to go to my hoopdance class.


----------



## Shelley (Feb 8, 2010)

I just finished learning how to cut new baseboards with a mitre saw. My neighbour is teaching me.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 8, 2010)

Surfing the web. My regular websites are getting boring now and I need some new ones.


----------



## Roxie (Feb 8, 2010)

Just finished moving my furniture around in attempt to get better lighting in my makeup tutorials... still haven't worked out how to post vidoes on here.... I did, but I've forgotten, argh...


----------



## twistedm (Feb 8, 2010)

surfing the net, updating my website and unwinding after a long day doing a make up shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 27, 2010)

surfing the net and listening to music


----------



## GillT (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm currently drooling over my new PC. It is incredible! I'm never spent so much money in my life but it was so worth it! I was playing Crysis on Very High without a hint of lag. Oh. My. God!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Feb 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *GillT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm currently drooling over my new PC. It is incredible! I'm never spent so much money in my life but it was so worth it! I was playing Crysis on Very High without a hint of lag. Oh. My. God! nicewhat cpu, gpu, mb do you have?


----------



## GillT (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MomentoMoir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nicewhat cpu, gpu, mb do you have?

Intel i7 920 @ 2.67GHz OC'd to 3.40GHzATI Radeon HD 5850 1024MB

6GB RAM

I feel bad for my 5-year-old laptop. It's taken such a beating (hot chocolate in its vents etc.) and it's still going. I think it's going to be a bit neglected. :/


----------



## MomentoMoir (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *GillT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Intel i7 920 @ 2.67GHz OC'd to 3.40GHzATI Radeon HD 5850 1024MB

6GB RAM

I feel bad for my 5-year-old laptop. It's taken such a beating (hot chocolate in its vents etc.) and it's still going. I think it's going to be a bit neglected. :/

nice im getting an i5 soon after my bf gets his i7 i cant wait i wanna but nvidias new gpu to go with it


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 28, 2010)

I am listening to "We are the World" the original version. And I'm waiting on my friend to call me back we are having makeover/makeup play day at her house with 4 of us girls there


----------



## dgint608 (Feb 28, 2010)

Checking Twitter, drinking hot chocolate and listening to my iPod.. Freezing!


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *dgint608* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Checking Twitter, drinking hot chocolate and listening to my iPod.. Freezing! I'm drinking hot chocolate too and I'm freezing...but I get cold REAL easy so whateves


----------



## Toast (Feb 28, 2010)

Just surfing the web here..


----------



## dgint608 (Feb 28, 2010)

I freeze all the time too. Hubby hates it lol


----------



## Karren (Feb 28, 2010)

Working on the daughters BF's stupid Dodge Dakota truck.... what a piece of junk...... and thanks to him my nails are destroyed!!!! Grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## MomentoMoir (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Working on the daughters BF's stupid Dodge Dakota truck.... what a piece of junk...... and thanks to him my nails are destroyed!!!! Grrrrrrrr..... lol tell him he should do it lol or make him pay for a mani lol
i have been playing supreme commander its awesome now im on fb and myspace


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 28, 2010)

Watching the final episode of the series of 'Being Human', while finishing a pasta salad and contemplating making a cup of tea.


----------



## dgint608 (Mar 5, 2010)

Im working

Supposed to be doing data entry, MUT is mor important tho =]

I am so ready for this weekend!


----------



## Darla (Mar 5, 2010)

avoiding work (did they see that?)


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 5, 2010)

Enjoying my day off and just running about with my bestest friend.


----------



## iCandi (Mar 5, 2010)

should be writing a lab report..but MuT is far more interesting LOL


----------



## dgint608 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ugh brag about being off lol I wish I was

2 hrs 27 mins to go tho = not that I'm clock watching


----------



## Chaeli (Mar 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *dgint608* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh brag about being off lol I wish I was
2 hrs 27 mins to go tho = not that I'm clock watching

I rarely ever watch the clock but come the last three hours of my fridays... I am sooo the clock watcher.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2010)

It's late in the evening here, i just watched one of my favorite programs on tv, have been watching it since i was a kid, it's all about the sea, everywhere in the world, and considering last weekend's storm, they were concentrating on all that has been destroyed, and how to face the sea levels rising on the coasts. It's sadly fascinating to see how people easily dismiss and just don't want to believe what's going to happen. Gloom. What a sad heritage for the future generations.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm suposed to clean my room, but I'm too lazy and MuT is much more interesting!!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm eating lunch and browsing the web.


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 12, 2010)

Watching current politican developments in my country (kind of exciting



)

and of course, filling in my make up talk forum profile as I just signed up!


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Mar 12, 2010)

watching a movie and browsing the web


----------



## Shelley (Mar 12, 2010)

I came home not too long ago from shopping for a new shower. Right now I'm on MUT and drinking a glass of millk.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got through cleaning. The baby is sleeping and B is playing video games. I have free time!


----------



## Shes A Boy? (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm playing a video game. I'm a nerd. :3


----------



## Karren (Mar 13, 2010)

Watching "My Super Ex-girlfriend".


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 13, 2010)

Browsing forums and watching TV while I wait for my lift to a mate's, and sulking because Ireland beat Wales in the Six Nations today


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2010)

Uni classes today, so i decided i was through working for the day. Waiting for the pizza to be cooked, i'm browsing MuT and listening to this : Girls wanna have fun. I used to hate Cindy Lauper as a kid, but now i really like her.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 15, 2010)

Recovering from a long, exhausting day


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 15, 2010)

^YES recovering!! I was plowing the soil for my garden the whole evening. I am beat!! Cooking dinner and MUT right now. Yummy tofu!


----------



## Karren (Mar 15, 2010)

Plowing? Were 3 months away from that.. I'm heading to the ice rink for the last game of the season. Missed the signup period because another ice rinks roof caved in and it forced their players out into other rinks.. Filling our league up early. So no more playing ice hickey till summer. Sigh..


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok, so I was hoeing. I couldn't think of the word right off the back. I'm exhausted and not all there. LOL!


----------



## Karren (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd lend you my rototiller, Johnnie! We will still get some snow this spring and its so wet. Takes forever to dry out.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 15, 2010)

Browsing forums and listening to music. Still recovering too. On and off, I spent about 12 hours yesterday on the back of a motorbike, and am strangely now much more aware of all the aches and pains that came as a result...


----------



## dgint608 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am annoyed at work, new desk new creeper sitting across from me. He picks his nose all the time and doesn't care who sees it!! GROSS!! Other than being grossed out I'm doing my data entry thing and listening to music/browsing MUT on my iPod =]


----------



## iCandi (Mar 15, 2010)

i just made the most delicious lunch. fish and chips.

instead of ketchup and tartar sauce, i used salt and vinegar to season ..mmmmmmmmm soooo yummmy!


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Mar 15, 2010)

Listening to music



and MuT


----------



## Shelley (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm cooking roast beef for supper and just placed the potatoes in with it. Yum, I haven't had roast for a long time. Taking a break now and surfing MUT.


----------



## secondhook (Mar 15, 2010)

Listening to music, waiting for my macaroni to finish baking and making a list of things to pack for my trip to Canada.


----------



## Geek (Mar 15, 2010)

Drinking a yogurt smoothie, getting ready for baseball practice


----------



## dgint608 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am sitting at my desk at work looking out the window (it's a beautiful day!!) waiting for 12:30 so I can leave and go celebrate st. patty's day, not a big beer fan so no green beer for me! Green margaritas please (keep em coming!!)


----------



## magosienne (Mar 17, 2010)

Beautiful day here too !! And warm ! Yay !

Browsing here, wondering what i could possibly buy for my brother's birthday, he likes scale models, but i'm stuck here. Which plane to get, which paint, which brush, which brand, which era ?


----------



## Geek (Mar 17, 2010)

Getting ready to take my daughter to preschool


----------



## shayy (Mar 17, 2010)

i am packing for a trip, chilling on here, and staring at my CS palette that just came today!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm grouchy and in need of sleep! I have to clean the house because it looks like a tornado hit.


----------



## ruzica (Mar 18, 2010)

Im staying up till 6am waiting for a call from my sister.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 18, 2010)

The same thing I do everyday....try to take over the world!!!

Kidding of course! I am on the computer, twittering, watching youtube videos and of course the oh so fun job hunting. Yay....


----------



## Karren (Mar 18, 2010)

Need any help taking over the world? Lol. I'm cleaning my office.. Stacks and stacks of files just piled up and threatened to trap me in here so I'm cleaning and filing and pitching. At noon I'm going to buy a new netbook..


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Mar 18, 2010)

listening to music


----------



## oxy77 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been sitting here way to long reading thru threads, knowing I should be cleaning my house and doing laundry... Butt this is more fun


----------



## Geek (Mar 18, 2010)

Playing Call of Duty Modern Warfare II online....pwning....

LOL


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 18, 2010)

^ Ooh, I love Modern Warfare. Have you prestiged yet?

Right now I'm chasing my daughter around the house to tickle her..hehe! We're both eating carrots too ;-)


----------



## ruzica (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got back from work. I'm gonna watch a movie tonight an go to bed. Im off tomorrow and saturday i'm going to the city tomorrow.


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm surfing the interwebz and watching That 70's Show and trying to be a good newbie here.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 19, 2010)

Drinking coffee that I brewed on my own. I'm getting pretty good at this whole coffee making thing.

Just threw away a bunch of makeup that should have been gone months ago, and now I need some more. A lot more, like I literally need everything makeup from primer to chapsick!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 19, 2010)

kinda pissed i need to change

im fat lazy my thighs and ass look bad

i just need to get use to the fact my is guy and is gonna look at other women online

ugh

im soo self conscious i hate this

cant wait for the party tonight maybe it will cheer me up


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 19, 2010)

coffee... drinking glorius coffee.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 19, 2010)

Resting after my day out, enjoying a herbal detox infusion i just bought.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds nice mags!

i'm watching curb your enthusiasm and resting my now large belly, full of dominoes pizza. if anyone's interested i got a large, (half of its in the fridge), with pepperoni, chicken, onions and jalapenos. it was delicious. we got pizzas and watched some films because my friend just got broken up with, and she needed comfort food.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 20, 2010)

Cooking stir-fry tofu. Yumm!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 20, 2010)

ok so i was informed by my man that since we moved ive lost weight and my face is clearing up


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Mar 20, 2010)

Reading a book and MuT


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 21, 2010)

Watching the ending of Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 21, 2010)

Baking peanut butter coconut cookies and watching True Lies. Took a MUT quick look.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 26, 2010)

It's only 9:35 pm and I'm tired. I have to feed the fish and put them to sleep (actually turning their light off means they will go to sleep, I don't tuck them in, lol). I'm heading off to bed. I'll be up early tomorrow. Goodnight!


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Watching my partner play video games, drinking fresh lemonade with stevia and browsing through model home furniture online.


----------



## Jinx (Mar 26, 2010)

Looking online for a local grower of a specific lilac bush I've been trying to find for 2 years. You'd think since my job is to go around to no less than 29 garden supply stores and 22 are actual nurseries, I could find the thing locally! But NOoooOoOOo (those of you old enough, picture my doing the old John Belushi SNL thing, ha ha!)

I can find it online to ship, but I want to see it and see the health before buying and I don't want to pay for shipping.


----------



## wati.manson (Mar 26, 2010)

trying to post to the Introduction thread only to have it error all the time so-called to remove link.. strange cz my intro has no links at all -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *wati.manson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif trying to post to the Introduction thread only to have it error all the time so-called to remove link.. strange cz my intro has no links at all -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!! Strange.... I'd try logging off then on again.... 

Me I amcleaning out my PC bag..... what a mess.... found 35 cents and an old granola bar which was pretty tastey


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 26, 2010)

Watching 'Top Gear' and am about to put a spicy meatfeast pizza and garlic bread into the oven as I'm absolutely starving


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2010)

I love Top Gear!! Who's driving the "reasonably priced car"? lol


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool, I didn't know you could get Top Gear in the US!

Well, it's reruns of the show, and the 'reasonably priced car' section won't be on for another 15 minutes, so will let you know then





Edit: Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah!! We get BBC america.. Top Gear is on every Monday a new episode and some reruns.. Think season 11? We bought season 10 on dvd.. The son won't miss it.. And I record amost every new episode on to dvd.. Love when the do a challenge.. Race across the desert or convert your car into a boat and drive accross the English Chanel!


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 26, 2010)

Haha, I only really watch it for the comedy!



I'm not really into cars, and they don't like talking about motorbikes



so there's nothing that's of any real use to me, but just the rare opportunity to see Jeremy Clarkson fail at something is well worth it!


----------



## Karren (Mar 26, 2010)

It is like Monty Python does a car show at times. Lol. Though I've never seen them in drag yet!


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 26, 2010)

Eww no...I have a mental picture now of Jezza in drag






I'm going for a bath in a few minutes; due to having a crappy immersion heater instead of a boiler, it takes two and a half hours to heat up water for a bath


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Mar 26, 2010)

watching a movie with my boyfriend..  but it's boring so I'm on MuT instead hihi


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 27, 2010)

Out back on the patio but it's cold and windy. Think I'll go back in.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 27, 2010)

Ought to get to bed as it's 2.30am and I have a fairly busy day ahead of me tomorrow...


----------



## Minka (Mar 27, 2010)

Eating a Volcano Burrito from Taco Bell and also, texting my friend.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 27, 2010)

Wishing I could either kill my downstairs neighbours, or smash their stereo





The crappy music they're playing is as loud as it would be if I were playing it on my own stereo, and making a complaint or even politely asking them to turn it down brings violent repurcussions



They had better turn it off by bedtime!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Mar 27, 2010)

I am currently watching The Break-up on TV whilst waiting for my pizza to cook and wondering whether to open a bottle of wine too.

Also looking for jobs.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2010)

the break up was on tv? damnit, i missed that.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 29, 2010)

Taking a break from doing laundry all day. My partner and the baby are taking a nap ;-)


----------



## MomentoMoir (Mar 29, 2010)

Got a job at GM i start tomorrow promoting my pure romance business trying to book parties


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm listening to my fiance play guitar along with a Frank Zappa song. I am pin-curling my hair and my arms got tired, so I stopped. Time to go fold clothes. UGH...


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 29, 2010)

Browsing forums, eating pizza and watching TV.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Mar 30, 2010)

nothing much... Just watching TV and browsing the forum


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2010)

Ugh, trying to type with a cat on my desk, apparently it's the only safe place against the hoover



Stupid kitty !


----------



## shayy (Apr 1, 2010)

i am sitting here, browsing the web, eating candy (yeah... im not joking. even though its morning) and waiting for my boy to get off work. blehhh.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 1, 2010)

Eating vanilla cheesecake and wishing my TV still worked. Curse the stupid UK digital switchover


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 2, 2010)

Having a late night bowl of whole grain cereal and almond milk. Yumm! Thinking about getting offline to shower.


----------



## Geek (Apr 2, 2010)

Starbucks and updating twitter with MUT threads.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 2, 2010)

Just browsing a number of forums.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Apr 2, 2010)

Watching Memoirs of a Geisha (I love it so much!) and cooking burgers.


----------



## jodevizes (Apr 3, 2010)

I have just changed my rooms around so that my work room is in the front (north facing) and my sitting room is in the back and I can enjoy the conservatory. Right now though, every bone, sinew, muscle and nerve aches. It even aches to think. I never realised I had so much stuff. Luckily I have been able to throw away quite a bit but even so.... The cat has been bemused and has taken great joy in plonking himself down in the most inconvenient place every time, bless him.

Now it is just about looking pretty good and I am glad I have done it.

A large glass of red wine calls and a deliciously comfortable sofa beckons so enjoy the rest of the Easter Break guys.


----------



## Pink Swoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Watching Real Housewives of New York! Its my favorite of the bunch...but I love them all. Guilty pleasure!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Apr 4, 2010)

Drinking a very rich red wine and watching Kill Bill Vol. I


----------



## Chaeli (Apr 4, 2010)

A lot of spring cleaning and a lot of fresh painting.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 4, 2010)

Having a snack and trying to decide which DVD box set I want to start watching.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm about to take the turkey out of the oven for Easter dinner. I love turkey especially the left overs for sandwiches.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Browsing the forum and listening to music... just relaxing


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 6, 2010)

About to make something to eat, I'm starving


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 6, 2010)

Thinking I should really get off the computer and take a nap with my daughter.


----------



## serinaa (Apr 7, 2010)

I am wasting money now ,shopping !


----------



## magosienne (Apr 7, 2010)

I wanted a crumble so i improvised a banana/coconut/whole cane sugar/cinnamon recipe.





Then i cut some zucchinis, added button mushrooms and curry, i love combining my favorite stuff in one meal


----------



## bCreative (Apr 7, 2010)

Same o....Same o

Waiting for UPS to deliver the things I ordered.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 7, 2010)

i have lemmings to buy things that i don't need, so i'm browsing ebay for NYX lipsticks.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 7, 2010)

Admiring the mountain view outside my living room window as the sky gets darker...gorgeous





Also trying to think what I can make to eat as all I have is bread, potatoes, eggs and soup until I do a food shop tomorrow


----------



## Karren (Apr 7, 2010)

Helping pack up the mother-in-law's junk... load the truck Friday and Saturday and drive to Pennsylvania on Sunday.. Weeeeeeeee.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *heartofdarkness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Admiring the mountain view outside my living room window as the sky gets darker...gorgeous




Also trying to think what I can make to eat as all I have is bread, potatoes, eggs and soup until I do a food shop tomorrow





Fried egg on a toasted slice of bread or boiled eggs and use the bread toasted to dip in the egg



or an omelette. 
Potatoes : pureed or cut in squares and sauteed in a frying pan.

You can add dried herbs to your sauteed potatoes or your omelette, like chives if you have some. My mother likes to add one egg, milk (lighter version of creme fraiche !) and nutmeg to her homemade puree, i like to skip the egg. You can also add a small square of butter.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 7, 2010)

i was going to suggest a simple spanish omlette. cook your spuds and then slice them into thick rounds, fry them gently with a little onion. then add the beaten egg and put some cheese on top, and stick it under the grill to brown off.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 7, 2010)

Mmm, thanks both, those suggestions sound lovely





What I did, after, was scrambled egg with cooked potato pieces and chopped spring onion, and black pepper, served on toast with some tomato sauce. It was quite nice



I wish I could have seen both of your suggestions before I started cooking, or I could have tried one of those instead, but I can always try another time...


----------



## Nikita-v (Apr 10, 2010)

Seeking inspiration for a new hairstyle


----------



## piegirl (Apr 10, 2010)

I was going to go to the library, but I'm on day 2 of being sick with a cold &amp; allergies... so I'm here... might go watch some TV or something though


----------



## LaLaOrange (Apr 10, 2010)

I am at work, uh, applying myself. Totally not procrastinating at all.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 11, 2010)

Going for a bath in a minute, now my water has heated up.


----------



## Makeupp Addictt (Apr 11, 2010)

i'm just sitting on my laptop (hahahah not litterally!) and about to brush my hair because i'm gonna straighten it later...


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 11, 2010)

Just relaxing and watching TV with my boyfriend  .. and ofcourse browsing the forum


----------



## Aaliyahh (Apr 12, 2010)

I am watching online fashion show.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Apr 16, 2010)

At school finishing up my hours but I'm already finished with all my work so I get to surf the net


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 24, 2010)

waiting for my boyfriend to come home from work!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2010)

Back from uni, about to have dinner and watch some tv.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm doing laundry....bleh!


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 25, 2010)

watching TV.. just woke up.. hehe about to have breakfast


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Drinking green tea with citrus


----------



## stacylouise (Apr 25, 2010)

Just laying on the couch with the laptop watching videos on youtube!


----------



## ibasttpwanse (Apr 25, 2010)

It's my favorite kind of day. I'm lolling about and doing whatever I feel like at the moment. I'm surfing the net getting caught up on the sites I like to read. Earlier, I finished a book - Gumbo Tales: Finding My Place at the New Orleans Table - that I read about on a blog. Most excellent read btw. After supper, I plan on going to the movies. We like to go to the last showing of movies on Sunday night because the theatres are pretty empty and it feels like a private showing. That way its quiet too. I can't stand people talking during a movie or phones ringing. Oh and before the movies I'll probably work on my current craft project - a tatted baby cap for a shower I'll be going to next month.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 29, 2010)

I am researching degree programs while I surf online lol. I am on campus for now, so I can't watch YouTube tutorials. You're not supposed to stream video. Pfftt!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 30, 2010)

Nursing my toddler and trying to clear my mind. Had a crappy day with it starting off getting locked out of my home in my underwear and a shirt. My SO isn't home and all 3 dogs got into a fight. Plus I stubbed my toe and have severe wisdom tooth pain. So I guess I could say I'm trying to keep my sanity! LOL Luckily I have my angel here who keeps me smiling.


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Apr 30, 2010)

Listening to music!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 30, 2010)

I am sitting outside the outlet having lunch. Expect a haul later lol.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 30, 2010)

So frustrated, i wanted a blue eyeliner, sky blue, but all i could find were dark or electric blues, ugh. I got a hydrating mask as a b-day gift at Sephora, and it's all filed with crappy stuff, wtf?Oh yeah, and the big supermarkets don't know the existence of baking soda, it's really funny they all try to sell ecological supplies but when it comes to something as old and versatile as baking soda, pass.

I am waiting for my cakes to bake in the oven, and yum, my homemade strawberry jam is so good !


----------



## AudreyNola (Apr 30, 2010)

Procrastinating... last 2 finals next week but I'm on here!


----------

